# New Holland T6.155 or Kabota M141 your opinion ?



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I'm try to choose which to buy, I run New Hollands , and like them. I run crop cutter BR7070 4x6 round baler and need a little more HP.

My Question to you is this, the NH t6 155 has suspended cab, 4 remotes 110 PTO HP and great dealer support, .4.5 liter 4cl engine.and is about 10k higher in price.

The Kabota M141 has 3 remotes no suspend cab . 6.1 liter 4cyl 120 PTO hp. Never ran a Kabota other than my lawn mower. which would you buy

Thanks


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

To me it seams like you Answered your own question. With new holland guy and great dealer support.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It would be hard to over rule the great dealer support.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

I think your right. Thanks


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

The 155 is a 6 cylinder. I like mine.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not any more,. They are all 4 cylinder up to t6-175. 180 has the 6 cylinder now.

The one thing to consider is transmission. I was under the impression the Kubota could be have with a 20 or 24 speed transmission. Semi powershift.
For baling hay that might be the thing to consider. 
Dad just leased a t6-175 and it's really nice. The led lights are stupid bright.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That Kubota has an 8 speed ps main box with electric range change to get 24 total.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

As mentioned previously, The base Kubota transmission has 8 powershift gears.
The base new Holland transmission has only 2 powershift gears.

I do agree with others about dealer support, but for producing round bales quick and easy, the 8 powershift gears walk all over 2 powershift gears.
I have a "Kabota" with one of those transmissions with 8 powershift gears in each range and it's a dream to round bale with.

IMHO, transmissions are what makes a tractor, not engines.
Maybe the NH tractor is $10,000 more because it's equipped with an optional transmission to compete with the Kubota?
What is your Kubota dealer like? I have found NH and Kubota dealers to be the best.
They are competing against perceived brand superiority from red(Case-IH) and green and they seem to want to be more helpful when it comes to dealer support. At least that's the way it is in my area.
Last year, I asked for prices on a Massey 7xxx and a similar Case IH and the Massey was $20,000 cheaper and had a better warranty.
Consider your purchase carefully. The big brands definitely are higher priced for a reason. I believe a lot of it is based on folklore more than value.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Suspended cab on the new Holland and none on the Kubota . I agree completely with the 24 gear argument I have T5 115 with 16 gears and wish I had more that 16. I round bale and need a gear in the middle sometimes.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

We baled with a Challenger 525b vs. a NH 6070 elite with 16 speed PS. 
The Challenger with the 32 speed always had the advantage baling. Small squares

John deere and case iH don't even compare price wise. When buying new anyways or leasing.

The John Deere with less options compared to the new Holland tractor was still 5800 more a year. And 30 less horsepower.

The Kubota dealer never even bothered to call us back with a quote..


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree on transmission is so important to have the right amount of speeds when doing PTO work where are constant RPM must be maintained. We have a new Holland T 6030 with that 16 speed powershift. I have always thought for bailing , between 5th and 10th there should be about 3 more speeds.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking back someday I'll sell my t6070 and probably purchase a cvt tractor next


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> Looking back someday I'll sell my t6070 and probably purchase a cvt tractor next


I just got my first (used) CVT tractor. It's a MF 7495 Dynashift. It's stupid nice to drive. 
Thought I died an went to Heaven with my Kubota 8 speed/2 range powershift (and they are NICE), but this Dynashift transmission (made by Fendt) is almost perfect.
I guess time will tell how long she goes. 5500 hours on her now. The SISU diesel is really strong.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What a beauty! Put your mower on the front and send it up north for me to hang my rear mower on it too!



JD3430 said:


> I just got my first (used) CVT tractor. It's a MF 7495 Dynashift. It's stupid nice to drive.
> Thought I died an went to Heaven with my Kubota 8 speed/2 range powershift (and they are NICE), but this Dynashift transmission (made by Fendt) is almost perfect.
> I guess time will tell how long she goes. 5500 hours on her now.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I agree on transmission is so important to have the right amount of speeds when doing PTO work where are constant RPM must be maintained. We have a new Holland T 6030 with that 16 speed powershift. I have always thought for bailing , between 5th and 10th there should be about 3 more speeds.


Ditto on speeds, I got 32 speeds on my NH T5-115 and have times I wish there was something in between some gears. Next tractor is a CVT for certain (will help the knees last longer too I hope).

Larry


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I just got my first (used) CVT tractor. It's a MF 7495 Dynashift. It's stupid nice to drive.
> Thought I died an went to Heaven with my Kubota 8 speed/2 range powershift (and they are NICE), but this Dynashift transmission (made by Fendt) is almost perfect.
> I guess time will tell how long she goes. 5500 hours on her now. The SISU diesel is really strong.


 Tires look like new, congratulations JD, nice tractor.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I just got my first (used) CVT tractor. It's a MF 7495 Dynashift. It's stupid nice to drive.
> Thought I died an went to Heaven with my Kubota 8 speed/2 range powershift (and they are NICE), but this Dynashift transmission (made by Fendt) is almost perfect.
> I guess time will tell how long she goes. 5500 hours on her now. The SISU diesel is really strong.


That is an awesome rig. Proud for your Jd3430.


----------

